# Playing by Candlelight



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Now the weather is getting cooler I'm able to burn candles again and have just noticed how more creative and accurate I seem to be when playing by candlelight. Its an amazing feeling and sometimes while I'm playing I'll look at the candle flame for inspiration. Does anyone else play/compose without artificial light infavour of candles or should I get out more?


----------



## von (Oct 9, 2007)

ahaha do different flavoured candles help?


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes I find that burning incense really gets my mantra happening too. And then I get the old sitar out and the night is over before its begun.


----------

